# Hornets and bee suit question



## bamindy

I can say that the Dadant coverall type suit is hornet proof. I had a swarm call a few wks ago that ended up being "baldies". They were in a big Tulip tree with a bad case of Tulip scale. I had never seen that before so I climbed up to check it out. I don't know if honeybees go after that stuff but the hornets sure did like it. A few of them tried to get me but couldn't get through the suit.


----------



## magnet-man

I loaned a suit to a co-worker to remove a nest from his father's house. I will ask him tomorrow if any tried to sting him.

Did some research and found this picture of one. I don't have anything to really judge scale, but that is one scary stinger. http://www.free-yellowjacket-removal.com/stinger.jpg


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

If that pin isn't going through it's heart it will still come back to sting you. :lpf:

I really hate yellow jackets.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

bamindy said:


> I can say that the Dadant coverall type suit is hornet proof. A few of them tried to get me but couldn't get through the suit.


I don't think any suit is stinger proof. But, they go along way toward it. I got stung on my ankle through my sock before I started wearing boots.


----------



## bfriendly

I have been stung by bald faced hornets through a bee suit. They are very persistent. I had maybe 50+ on me and got stung about 3-5 times, where the beesuit touched my skin when creased/ etc (arms, I believe)...

The problem is that they pack a pretty good punch or at least I have no tolerance built up... The stings really itch...


----------



## Reid

BFH's bite and sting a the same time so you're bleeding and swelling up at the same time. The bite is like a horsefly would give you.

When I used to work in the woods of western Washington I'd run into BFH (or yellow jackets) nests almost daily. I stopped counting after I had been stung 300 times (37 was the most at one time). They would sting me through loose fitting denim pants if they couldn't get to my arms or face. But, they don't get you as well and you're not bleeding (no place to bite skin). 

So, like bfriendly said, they can sting through the suit and will get you if your skin is up against the fabric. 


~Reid


----------



## Truchaos

bamindy said:


> I can say that the Dadant coverall type suit is hornet proof.


I don't want to sound disrespectful, but I would be seriously concerned about using the Dadant full coverall suit with hornets. Their suit isn't even honeybee proof (are any?). Both my nephew and I have Dadant suits and we get stung through the suits all the time. Back in August, we did about three hours of hive inspections and I was stung not once but six times through a Dadant suit. Admittedly one of the stings wasn't the suit's fault. I leaned forward and my chin touched the veil and a bee stung me through the veil so that was my fault. 

Honeybee stings don't bother me much, but I've been stung by bald faced hornets before and they scare the heck out of me. There is absolutely NO WAY I would intentionally wear a Dadant suit as protection against bald faced hornets.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

My Mann Lake suits are pretty thick and I have never been stung through them. They got my ankle witch was not covered by the suit. It is an extremely thick suit.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

You might want to check this suit out. It looks rather impressive and is said to protect you from even Japanese Hornets. Wear one of these to your next swarm capture and you won't be bothered by people coming up to you to get a better look at the bees. :lpf:

http://www.7tak.co.jp/z_alf_hati.htm


----------

